# Who makes the best Motorhomes?



## Deleted member 2636 (Jul 20, 2012)

So who does make the best Motorhomes?
I don't include the one-off things that you sometimes see; nor do I include the American RVs. I'm interested in the European manufacturers.
I'm interested in which manufacturer produces the best? Would it be Neismann and Biscoff, Burstner, Concorde, who ever?
I'll ask on the "Wildcamping" forum as most of the people on here have motorhomes and use them as opposed to people who do only a couple of trips a year.


----------



## Kath (Jul 20, 2012)

Wow, a thread directly associated with motorhoming, how refreshing. Why Autotrail of course!


----------



## herbenny (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh you know what they say variety is the spice of life ! That goes for conversation too.......I wouldnt have a clue but would be interested in peoples opinions for future reference. Good starter thread baloothebear


----------



## Dezi (Jul 20, 2012)

Murvi, not only the best motorhomes by far, but also the excellent after service. 

Dezi   c:


----------



## Chip (Jul 20, 2012)

"Best" would point towards most expensive in my opinion. What about "best value for money" and "build quality". Then for me it would have to be Adria.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 20, 2012)

Depends on purpose. E.g. A VW camper may suit a surfer who weekends, a Hymer may suit a long termer. There are a lot of variables.


----------



## mark61 (Jul 20, 2012)

Unicat


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 20, 2012)

*Auto-sleepers!*

...especially our old Ford Legend


----------



## suej (Jul 20, 2012)

With out a doubt..FRANKIA

Sue


----------



## canalwheeler (Jul 20, 2012)

Wot 'e said.

Tone


----------



## John H (Jul 20, 2012)

I know the above selection is not a scientific sample but it is interesting that the overwhelming vote is in favour of foreign-built motorhomes (mine's Italian) rather than British ones and this matches what I have been told many, many times over the years (largely by people who have British motorhomes and regret it). I started off thinking I would like to buy British if possible but rapidly went off that idea because the build-quality just wasn't up to non-British vehicles in the same price range. I haven't looked for a new motorhome for several years (but may well be doing so next year) so I don't know if the quality of British vans has improved. I would be interested to hear other opinions on this.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Jul 20, 2012)

This is exactly what I'm getting at. I have been looking at new motorhomes and I've been very disappointed at the build quality. Having now had a few motorhomes, both "off the shelf", self builds and "one off" I've got a pretty shrewd idea of what to look for


@Mark61 - Unicats don't count as they're all produced as "one offs" but they are very nice


----------



## Tbear (Jul 20, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## John H (Jul 20, 2012)

You are right, of course - and I agree totally about the unecessary technology - and when it comes to the time to change the van I will certainly do a lot of shopping around - but there is no alternative to experience and it would be good to hear the comments of people who have had experience of various motorhomes. 

In response to Tbear's question, the thing that concerns me most is build quality. Layout etc we can see from brochures (and we all have different requirements) but build quality is something that I am sure we are all interested in and it often only becomes apparant after regular use.


----------



## Tbear (Jul 20, 2012)

John H said:


> You are right, of course - and I agree totally about the unecessary technology - and when it comes to the time to change the van I will certainly do a lot of shopping around - but there is no alternative to experience and it would be good to hear the comments of people who have had experience of various motorhomes.
> 
> In response to Tbear's question, the thing that concerns me most is build quality. Layout etc we can see from brochures (and we all have different requirements) but build quality is something that I am sure we are all interested in and it often only becomes apparant after regular use.



Hi John,

I though it might help the people newer to Motorhomes to benefit from the experienced ones on things like pipes that freeze up at the drop of a hat, rather than where the bed goes. A list of priorities on what is most important may help a few avoid the pitfalls.
A few weeks ago I went to our local showroom and was very tempted by a van I could almost afford until I noticed the loo cassette was tiny and would have to be emptied twice a day:rolleyes2:. A small point to some but to me wilding would have been a disaster.

Richard


----------



## John H (Jul 20, 2012)

Tbear said:


> Hi John,
> 
> I though it might help the people newer to Motorhomes to benefit from the experienced ones on things like pipes that freeze up at the drop of a hat, rather than where the bed goes. A list of priorities on what is most important may help a few avoid the pitfalls.
> A few weeks ago I went to our local showroom and was very tempted by a van I could almost afford until I noticed the loo cassette was tiny and would have to be emptied twice a day:rolleyes2:. A small point to some but to me wilding would have been a disaster.
> ...



Very good point. Perhaps we ought to have a section of the forum dedicated to this kind of thing, so that people can post the advantages and disadvantages of vans they have experienced and that way we could build up a comprehensive directory.


----------



## Dezi (Jul 20, 2012)

It was the build quality that led us to Murvi & after 14 years still not seen its equal or practicality in another vehicle. 

Dezi  c:


----------



## Douzeper (Jul 20, 2012)

22 year old Pilote here, everything still works as it should, cabinets are all intact and without flaws. But now I am hearing reports that the new Pilotes have went down hill in terms of quality.  Such a pity, I was hoping in 22 years time to a buy a 2012 model


----------



## Northerner (Jul 20, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Baybabe75 (Jul 20, 2012)

We've got a VW T2 Bay which is great for just the two of us for overnight or short stays.  For longer stays in one place we have a driveaway awning which has been worth its' weight in gold the last few Isle of Man TT's but the bay's 38 years old now and the 1000 mile round trip is getting a bit much for her so she's off the road for some tlc; five years of daily use is showing on the bodywork! If we're going further afield or we have our stepdaughter and the dog (7.5 stone German Shepherd) in tow we use our new motorhome (Chausson Odysee 92 on a Ford transit base)

When we bought the motorhome nearly two months ago, we'd spent ages looking at different models in dealers and online to get what we wanted from the MH.  We looked around loads and made a list of what were the important things to us, top of the list being a garage large enough to fit himself's motorbike in! I looked at the interior layout to ensure that it would work for us.  We've used the MH at least twice a week since we've had it and wish we'd done it years ago.  It's wonderful to be able to go to bed without spending an age clearing it and setting it up, and to be able to leave in the morning without spending yonks moving all the stuff back onto the bed and turning it back into a rear seat.  

Whilst we were looking round, we saw lots of fairly new vans with low mileage but on closer inspection things weren't right with them, doors or windows sticking, water ingress, rust etc..... Ours is on a 55 plate and we went over it with a fine toothcomb before we bought it, everything works as it should, all the seals are intact and none of the windows leak. 

So having seen probably thousands of vans I can't tell you which is the best but I can highly recommend the Chausson 92 Odysee for build quality and layout.

Happy camping 

Elaine

The best advice I can give you is look at loads so you'll know which layout will suit you.


----------



## Firefox (Jul 20, 2012)

A lot of manufacturers use very similar parts and there's a lot of groups, takeovers and branding that goes on. It's very easy to be loyal to brand X, because you had a good experience, only to find that brand Y is almost exactly the same because of parent group and supplier links.

If I hasn't done a self-build I would have got a Hobby. I had a good look round all the shows for three years maybe to buy, and also to get ideas should I do a self build. The Hobby always stood out for me in terms of design, build quality, and great touches like interior lighting or drinks cabinets.


----------



## Yogihughes (Jul 20, 2012)

As others have said it all depends on your requirements....

I bought an Elddis Autoquest 130, 5 years ago, and have no complaints whatsoever.
The layout suits us perfectly, there have been no problems at all and it has not spent any time off road due to faults etc.
Fuel consumption is great and it has been abroad twice (France, Belgium, Holland and Germany) and performed admirably.
I know it doesn't match to your MH Hobby finishes but hey everything works ok.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jul 20, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## vwalan (Jul 20, 2012)

well having been brought up on campers and motorhomes most of my life .and owning lots of vw, i reckon mini artics or 5ers are far more usefull. .yes some of the converters of newish m,homes are using poor quality bits . 
you do have to be carefull with the older ones ,even merc and hymers are suffering from chassis rot . the newer sprinters specially .
 but there is so much choice , as others have said what when why do you want to use it for .all makes a difference .
i think most here look towards the german conversions as we do tend to think they are better .i personally dont .
on a vw you cant beat a nice devon conversion . 
even devons new conversions are ideal if small is the way. i also like rs motorhomes or sc sporthomes . 
keep looking .try them all .lie down in the beds does it feel a happy place .can you imagine the fun . some you just cant. try it


----------



## Smaug (Jul 20, 2012)

OK, it's good for a bit of discussion, but the question asked is only half a question;

"Which Motorhome is the best" - for what??????? ****.

We have people on here who use their motorhomes as homes 24/7/365, we have people who have a few days away each year in the UK, people who roam Europe & beyond for months at a time, people who want stealth camping, people who want their very own design, people who want huge, or tiny. People who need to get them on a driveway or leave them in a field. People with almost unlimited funds, or living on a shoestring, people who like night-time angling, go walking or tow a dinghy. Some people want to be (or are) alone, others have extended families (our requirement was for a 5-berth - not many of them around). Others need to carry several passengers in safety - or perhaps only ever travel solo. Maybe there is a need for a garage, or the ability to be wild for weeks at a time. Any of these requirements can narrow your choices significantly.

If you want a campervan or motorhome, first decide how you will use it & what features you must have & what would be nice to have, & what you must avoid or prefer to avoid. Finally, set your budget & consider if you want new or used. Only then can you start to look at what is available & THEN you can pic the BEST for you. And understand that it probably won't suit that many others either.


----------



## Somelier (Jul 20, 2012)

From my experience of looking at motorhomes when we were looking to buy a new one, expensive definitely doesn't mean best. We looked at many vans, some below £30k, others over £80k. The designers of most motorhomes have absolutely no idea of what is needed, being mostly caravan designers. I looked at one really expensive van and it had a couple of mild steel angle irons coming down behind the driver and passenger seats - this was for the drop-down bed. Such an ugly and cheap solution. I certainly wouldn't have paid the price they were asking. Another couple of vans had particularly ridiculous layouts: one had the sink on the far side of the cooker, so it was necessary to reach over the cooker to get water for instance - not the best idea! In another van, to access the toilet cassette, you had to lean in through an exterior storage area (to the full length of my body!). There was also a drop down of about 10cm, so after emptying out all the stuff from the storage, it was necessary to fully support the cassette as it was pulled out!!!

I spoke to one woman at a show and, on asking her what her role was, she replied that she was a designer. I asked her if had ever spent any time in a motorhome, to which she replied "No". I suggested she borrow a motorhome and live in it for a month, after which her designs might improve!

It took us 3 years of searching before we found our current van. It suits us perfectly, because there are just the two of us and we wanted a fixed bed and then a loo where you don't have to walk through the shower to get at it. It was also essential that the front seats fully rotated and allowed plenty of room for my long legs, after all, they are generally the best seats in the van. Others may have a different view. I know some people don't like fixed beds and many of those who have moved from a caravan to motorhome seem stuck on the 'U' or 'L' shaped lounges that are usual with caravans and which to me are most uncomfortable, with no support for head and neck.

So, what's the best make? It's the one that has all the design features that you require at a price that is within your budget. It seems to me that there a LOT of vans out there that are grossly over-priced - Timberland is an example. I don't know why some manufacturers are so expensive when their vans have no better facilities than their competitors.


----------



## m30 (Jul 20, 2012)

As posted in various replies earlier, you need to make a list out of whats important to you and your needs. We looked at loads and had already had 2 British built coachbuilts, when we started looking at the European brands it was obvious they have a different take on whats important and needed.

Some of the criteria and prefered features we wanted were;

Fully winterised, both insulation and inboard fresh and waste tanks.
Large capacity tanks, 150l fresh and 100 grey
No timber used in external framework
Seperate shower cubicle, and a bathroom thats more plastic than wood, having to dry round the sink after every use becomes a chore
2 swivel front seats with room for your legs when turned
Plenty of headroom, I'm 6'3"
A large bed, we just manage to stretch a king size fitted sheet over our matress
Drop down or fixed bed

We also found our current motor to have other features we didn't expect;
Aluminium lower frames to the lockers
inserted rubber seals to stop rattles
auxillary heating for use on the move
2 x 13 kg gas locker
metal drawer inners like you have at home

And which brand gave us this?

Eura Mobil of coarse, I cant recommend them highly enough, the styling may not be to everyone taste, and they may not have all the bling of some of the other brands, but I would take a look at one if you get chance.

Stu


----------



## maingate (Jul 20, 2012)

I would think that my answer would be a self builder.

As long as he does not skimp on quality parts and fittings, he finishes up with exactly what he wants on his budget.

I am still planning my 6 metre, 6 berth, fully winterised, drop down bed, huge garage motorhome based on a Mini Cooper.

I am getting there ........ slowly.


----------



## kangooroo (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm a long-term Romahome devotee for their first rate build quality, practical designs and very low depreciation of around just 25% over 10 years.

With their Island Plastics boat-building ancestry and MD active on motorhome forums, the Romahome design team know how to make the best possible use of a limited space and what works in a motorhome.  They also welcome and act upon customer feedback


----------



## abrooks (Jul 20, 2012)

*Motorhome*

I f you are asking a question about motorhomes or campers. Motorhomes has got to be Hymer,we are full timers and most of our friends have Hymers who live in them full time. When we are wild camping abroad if you had 50 motorhomes in one place 40 would be Hymers of various ages.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Jul 20, 2012)

Some one has mentioned the build quality on the older Hymers as being superior to the more recent offerings. It was this that I had in mind when I made my original post.
My own impression is that the German motorhomes appear to be of a better finish than some others.
I have usually built my own motorhomes but went over to an "off the shelf" vehicle about two years ago. I went up to Simpsons in Great Yarmouth as they seemed to have a pretty good range of vehicles. I went into some 50 or 60 different vehicles that day and was surprised at the very poor layouts and/or build quality of a lot of the vehicles.
I realise that vehicles are built to a price; self building has taught me that
I ended up with a Laika as it did have what I wanted. 
Would I buy another Laika? Probably is my qualified answer although Hobby would also be very high on my "possibles" list. The only thing that I don't care for, and this comment applies to a lot of the vehicles, is that I wish there was more choice of base vehicle used other than the ubiquitous Fiat.


----------



## maingate (Jul 20, 2012)

Motorhomes are getting bigger, with a higher level of equipment. Especially in Europe, it is crucial to keep the vehicle below 3.5 tons and still retain a bit of payload. You cannot get a quart into a pint pot and something has to give. The push to save weight is hitting quality (as you would expect).

If I change vans, I expect it will be a selfbuild.


----------



## Firefox (Jul 20, 2012)

Good point about the Fiat. I'm not knocking it, I have driven them a bit and they are OK.

But I think the Master and Sprinter are better engines. Espec the Master, the gear box is a dream and the fuel economy brilliant, having driven one for nearly 3 years now.

Fiat got into bed with the motorhome manufacturers offering them level a level cab/accommodation floor and double back to back cab variants for chassis builders and fair play to them they have captured a lot of the market.

If you haven't seen a back to back Fiat, check out my video:

Fiat Double Chassis Cab - YouTube


----------



## ivecotrucker (Jul 20, 2012)

I am surprised that nobody, other than Firefox & VWAlan, has referred to the base vehicle. For an essentially mobile pastime/fulltime surely this is the most important item ?. Is it reliable ?, cost & availability of spares ?, fuel consumption ?, rugged eneough for more remote areas ?, etc; etc.


----------



## vwalan (Jul 20, 2012)

hi firefox i think better to go for a renault mascot .then you get rear wheel drive .also they go higher in the gvw. 
staying at 3500kg is a bind .the master mascot and the iveco daily share motors . in some of the vehicles anyway. 
but self build is the way .
becarefull if going for a sprinter chassis rot is common and there is a problem with some of the engines very costly to replace .merc dont do recon only new full motors . 
i went mitsubishi as its very common in europe. built in portugal and morroco . both countries i frequent . but the quality is good and i know where they can go. 
mine was portugese built .


----------



## Devadvo (Jul 20, 2012)

M


----------



## Ozbird (Jul 21, 2012)

*ozbird*

well for me the new motorhomes just don't do it because they DON'T HAVE A BIG SLIDING DOOR! I love the modern sleek beautifully lit interiors


----------



## Roadagent (Jul 21, 2012)

Bought and sold several models over the years.
Self builds, fivers, Rapido, Winnebago etc... 
Depends...
Do you want fashionable? Practical? Comfortable? Reliable? Head-turner? Fun to drive? Babe-magnet? Quality?
No contest... Hobby 750


----------



## Northerner (Jul 21, 2012)

basildog said:


> The one thing that I see is that no matter how much money you spend they all seem to use the same poor quality cheap and nasty fittings ?
> I guess it is a limited market and also to keep the weight down ?
> I have had 3 different motorhomes and several caravans before and they all a pile of rubbish really when you start looking at how they are put together .



Not mine, it's beautifully made. Perhaps in future you'll examine them more closely before you buy and not make the same mistake again? I'd have thought that you'd have learned a lesson after the first one.


----------



## vindiboy (Jul 21, 2012)

m30 said:


> As posted in various replies earlier, you need to make a list out of whats important to you and your needs. We looked at loads and had already had 2 British built coachbuilts, when we started looking at the European brands it was obvious they have a different take on whats important and needed.
> 
> Some of the criteria and prefered features we wanted were;
> 
> ...



My Hymer is very well built and a great van for long trips, even full timing , it stands up well  to day to day knocks etc .I had a Eura Mobil previous to my Hymer and thought it equally as good and for a lot less money, most of the fittings in the E M are the same as Hymer, we changed the EM because we wanted an A class and the EM was coach built. I recently looked at a Chaussen  and was tempted to change again but didn't. The Chaussen did not have a spare wheel, some clap trap about  getting some sealant to squirt in the tyre if I got a puncture, great if the trye gets ripped , I told the Salesman that I would not take a van off a forecourt without a spare wheel and he promptly offered to give me one  in the deal, I realise that the spare is not included because of weight but I would not take a van on the road without one.


----------



## thomasplc (Jul 21, 2012)

*thomasplc*

Just bought new Hobby van   despite being German and supposedly having excellent build quality I would challenge this  also trying to get faults rectified seems a never ending task  I would say if  you are looking at these be very careful and get any faults fixed before you accept delivery


----------



## Ste (Jul 21, 2012)

Best van? Well if money isn't to be a factor I'll have a nice British RS Endeavour please!!

However, since my budget was £5,000, there's not much choice beyond a small VC.

Although I do quite like the new Bailey vans. If thats their first couple of attempts at stepping up to the MH market, then I think other manufacturers need to watch out. I think they're going to be popular 2nd hand vans too!


----------



## BillyD (Jul 21, 2012)

*Anything but Fiat*

Anything that's not on a Fiat Chassis!


----------



## derekpane (Jul 21, 2012)

*The Holy Grail, I suspect!*

The manufacturer that produces the motorhome that best suits your needs! But from experience, I would always look at Autosleepers first.


----------



## Skar (Jul 21, 2012)

No idea who makes the best motorhomes but it's unlikely that I would buy anything other than a Hymer dated between 1980 and about 1997..


----------



## jeffgolding (Jul 21, 2012)

*Best van conversion*

I am now enjoying my second Vantage NEO, excellent spec and build quality, after sales is also very attentive, built up to a standard, not down to a price.


----------



## Baybabe75 (Jul 21, 2012)

vindiboy said:


> ..... I recently looked at a Chaussen  and was tempted to change again but didn't. The Chaussen did not have a spare wheel, some clap trap about  getting some sealant to squirt in the tyre if I got a puncture, great if the trye gets ripped , I told the Salesman that I would not take a van off a forecourt without a spare wheel and he promptly offered to give me one  in the deal, I realise that the spare is not included because of weight but I would not take a van on the road without one.



Strange, ours has one underneath the garage.  different models I guess.  Our dealer has been fantastic in getting little things fixed that were broken by the previous owners, can't fault the service at all. They spent hours teaching us what all the various knobs, buttons and switches did.

Elaine


----------



## Nosha (Jul 21, 2012)

Chausson I say - Simply because after 6yrs the only thing to break was the little plastic catch that held the TV slider in. Also after 6yrs EVER door opened and closed without sticking!

We also had an Autosleeper Talisman many years ago that was faultless, but I don't know about the newer models.


----------



## Viktor (Jul 21, 2012)

All I can say to this is that I carefully researched my requirements before I decided..._I was looking for a Campervan conversion based on a vehicle similar in size to a VW van_...I looked at the various manufacturers on Google and the various vehicles, their build quality and very importantly their customer service relating to provision of spares, repairs, and maintenance.

Some converters appeared to be producing a nice enough build but appeared to provide little in the way of a comprehensive follow up service.

I eventually picked Wellhouse Leisure in Shepley, Huddersfield who did my conversion on a Toyota Hiace Regius...I did have several teething problems which were sorted out quickly and efficiently and they are always there on the end of the phone to give advice or mail a part should you need it...a very friendly group who treat you as you would expect to be treated.

I haven't looked back....you can see the quality of their builds on their Facebook page (photo albums) at Welcome to Facebook


----------



## markymo (Jul 21, 2012)

Skar said:


> No idea who makes the best motorhomes but it's unlikely that I would buy anything other than a Hymer dated between 1980 and about 1997..[/Quote
> 
> Could not agree more and I steer clear of anything new and anything  made in the UK


----------



## Coyote (Jul 22, 2012)

*Hymer*

I am the proud owner of a Hymer E650. I had an older one before that, so I think I can tell quality when I see it.

I was appalled a couple of weeks ago when we called in at a Camping Car garage near to us. Whilst buying vittles for the van we took a look around the new, and not so new vans that were for sale. 

Burstner,s, Pilotes, Deffleffs, in fact most of the popular makes. Most had low mileage and interiors that were falling apart. Plus entry doors that were so flimsy that they had bowed under the pressure of being opened. I could go on but then I would probably rant....................so to sum up.

Check out the older vans, they're built better, cost less and do all the things that the newer models do.

Oh and for wild camping....................the E650 with built in generator, is purrfect.


----------



## markymo (Jul 22, 2012)

Coyote said:


> I am the proud owner of a Hymer E650. I had an older one before that, so I think I can tell quality when I see it.
> 
> I was appalled a couple of weeks ago when we called in at a Camping Car garage near to us. Whilst buying vittles for the van we took a look around the new, and not so new vans that were for sale.
> 
> ...



Hi there coyote would have sent you a private message but not able to for some reason I am looking to buy a E690 in the future with a built in generator how loud are they and is yours the 2800cc or 2500cc engine  PM if you can so we are not taking over this thread 

thanks mark


----------



## Smaug (Jul 22, 2012)

There you go; everyone seems to have recommended their own vans - at least those who did the proper research on their own needs have. 

Problem is that every one has a different set of needs - which is why there are so many different choices.


----------



## Salmo (Jul 22, 2012)

*Best camper*

Consider custom built before you jump in.   I can recommend Youngs Conversions at Bletchley.  They've just done a job for us.  Described in one word EXCELLENT.


----------



## RayH (Jul 22, 2012)

*who makes the best motorhomes?*



mariesnowgoose said:


> ...especially our old Ford Legend



Totally agree :drive:........15 year old Executive,   Quality over quantity :yeahthat:


----------



## Byronic (Jul 22, 2012)

RMB, Allemagne


----------



## walkingsoul (Jul 22, 2012)

True wild camping and motorhomes that obviously look like motorhomes dont go together in my opinion.
Stealth is the name of the game otherwise you just get moved on.
Comparing the insulation you can put into a panel van conversion compared to a motorhome coach build I know which van I would prefer in hot weather and cold weather.
So for me it not who makes the best motorhome its who makes the best base van for self conversion.


----------



## vwalan (Jul 22, 2012)

there is a place for all of them .you can wild /free camp in just about anything . some say you cant but ideally you just have to blend in with the rest .thats why i have a truck .i can look like a truck parked up in town or out in the country . never been asked to move here in uk . only a few times in spain . the rest just pull up and park. 
mind have done the same all my life in campers m,homes . sensible parking is the key. 
must say chassis cab n box is possibly the best way to build from . add a few windows thick kingspan or cellotex or the newer insulation thats being used today .thin ply on the inside .wallpaper or polyester skin to finish the inside looks like a factory job. build what you want . could be the life long friend . had my trailer 12 yrs now works fine for me.


----------



## walkingsoul (Jul 22, 2012)

Some places motorhomes are welcome but in Italy for example you get moved on a lot.
Like I said just in my experiences.


----------



## walkingsoul (Jul 22, 2012)

Its funny you mentioned this as I was going to say Ive seen a few on my travels and always thought what a great idea as some of the caravans you get now are fantastic.
What are the regs for bolting one onto a chasis cab I wonder?
Its got to be more difficult than it seems.


----------



## vwalan (Jul 22, 2012)

been around along time that idea ,heres my mates merc he did about 15 yrs ago. there was a company in uk doing it about 30 yrs aco .carcamper or something must look through old mags . but ideally use a eriba or hymer caravan as they have aluminium frames .most uk are wood and break up .they dont like the rigidness of being layed on the flat.
its easy takes a long weekend . there are no regs . do what you like so long as you keep with in construction and use for lights etc.
actually the one above was a van to start with .cut the van off and blended in the caravan best we could.


----------



## mark61 (Jul 22, 2012)

Saw a fair few at the Allrad show, as you say mainly Eriba caravans.


----------



## vwalan (Jul 22, 2012)

i used to like the sahara willies show when he was alive .its changed now but fantastic guy he was . spent many a chat around a fire with him on our travels . the germans do know how to travel put most uk to shame .


----------



## walkingsoul (Jul 22, 2012)

What can I search for on google for more info and pictures please?


----------



## coolasluck (Jul 22, 2012)

Of course i would also say hymer and would also add that my hymers chasis is also spotless,also 20 years old,going to keep her to co full-time in along with our coach motorhome.
As the cupboards e.t.c and work tops are all made of chipboard and is as heavy as hell its going and will be replaced from something else.
We are going to visit a breakers yard on exmoor in a few weeks to see if we can find something that could suit.


----------



## vwalan (Jul 22, 2012)

Trucks - Commercial Vehicles - RVs - Campers - Caravans United Kingdom - Classifieds. Free Classified Ads. nexoLOCAL
try this one .good off road trucks .but look down to vintage and classic rv,s
sorry made a mess of it .wrong page .


----------



## coolasluck (Jul 22, 2012)

Come to think of it does anyone know what the company is called that sells the silver roller doors that come with the plastic that screws to the inside of the carcass of cabinets and cupboards???????


----------



## vwalan (Jul 22, 2012)

Vintage & Unusual RVs - YouTube 
try this.
somewhere there is off road trucks in morocco on here as well. but cant find it .


----------



## mark61 (Jul 22, 2012)

coolasluck said:


> Come to think of it does anyone know what the company is called that sells the silver roller doors that come with the plastic that screws to the inside of the carcass of cabinets and cupboards???????



Do you mean these doors,

http://www.waivis.co.uk/Lib/Docs/Home%20and%20Leisure/Caravans/Caravan.pdf


----------



## coolasluck (Jul 22, 2012)

Thats the type but a lot cheaper lol
All i want is the doors ,without the cabinets.
Had fogoten the name but yes tambour doors.


----------



## vwalan (Jul 22, 2012)

try googling ,,off road camper trucks .you tube .that might give some ideas of camper on trucks.


----------



## mark61 (Jul 22, 2012)

coolasluck said:


> Thats the type but a lot cheaper lol
> All i want is the doors ,without the cabinets.
> Had fogoten the name but yes tambour doors.




Have looked at cheaper ones but can't work out if they will rattle. No knowledge of the Waivis ones in practice though.


----------



## coolasluck (Jul 22, 2012)

Where did you look at them and did you know who the manufacturer was?


----------



## mark61 (Jul 22, 2012)

vwalan said:


> try googling ,,off road camper trucks .you tube .that might give some ideas of camper on trucks.



Heres a great site, as you say, the Germans know how to overland, and spend big money on it.

Fernreise-Expedition


----------



## mark61 (Jul 22, 2012)

coolasluck said:


> Where did you look at them and did you know who the manufacturer was?



I've looked at tambour doors in general builders merchants etc. They all seem to me like they will rattle.

Waivis are the only firm I have found that show them in Motorhomes, I have not seen them for real  though.

I also seem to remember finding a VW conversion company that use them too, can't remember what company though. I'll go through my stuff, see if I can jog my memory.


----------



## vwalan (Jul 22, 2012)

heres afew in maroc one at the paris dakar .the other two going up the mountain pass above gorges de todra . 
not bad for an artic and a glasgow service bus . cant beat off roading .


----------



## mark61 (Jul 22, 2012)

vwalan said:


> View attachment 6848View attachment 6849View attachment 6850
> heres afew in maroc one at the paris dakar .the other two going up the mountain pass above gorges de todra .
> not bad for an artic and a glasgow service bus . cant beat off roading .




Just because a Land Rover can't get there, doesn't mean it's off road. lol     :lol-061:

I've done the mountain passes above Todra,  well done in those trucks, especially the Dodge.


----------



## vwalan (Jul 22, 2012)

well you dont always need 4x4 . mind i did break the rear springs on the trailer that trip. bought some peugot and bedford springs in maroc made them fit .welded a couple with inverter welder anything to keep the wheels turning . 
think its called wild camping . hee hee.


----------



## vwalan (Jul 22, 2012)

lets be fair though no matter how far out you go .there is still that old couple .him washing the camper her knitting or doing jigsaws . they say havent seen anyone for weeks . we always come here its so quiet. 
you always find them possibly in there 80,s been going there for the last 30 yrs . 
they are in a camper could be any make . how they get there with out breaking it is the question .


----------



## ellisboy (Jul 22, 2012)

Good pictures Alan! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vwalan (Jul 22, 2012)

one day i shall be able to bore you for hours . 

heres some earlier ones dont think teardrop caravans are meant to be here .look at the second one we are there on the right then the way down was great .cant come back too steep.


----------



## ellisboy (Jul 22, 2012)

That caravan looks a bit flimsy!


----------



## vwalan (Jul 22, 2012)

that was 12 years ago .it was built 18yrs before to go around europe behind a m,bike and sidecar . i still have it . it broke it chassis inmaroc .got it fixed .made a new one when we got home . i possibly will never sell it .its part of my family heirloom now.
my son used it as his shagging pad that trip . bet it can tell a few stories .


----------



## Byronic (Jul 22, 2012)

vwalan said:


> View attachment 6851View attachment 6852View attachment 6853
> well you dont always need 4x4 . mind i did break the rear springs on the trailer that trip. bought some peugot and bedford springs in maroc made them fit .welded a couple with inverter welder anything to keep the wheels turning .
> think its called wild camping . hee hee.



Won a £20 bet with someone a time ago who reckoned his Landie could better a steeper hill/slope than a twin wheel MB 4.5 tonne Sprinter. The Sprinter was quoted at 55% and the Landie 45%. In overall real world situations of course the Landie would no doubt be the overall champ.
Nostalgic pics those of ye old LT, eh? I note that you still own it. More character than the Mitzy....did I say that?


----------



## vwalan (Jul 22, 2012)

hi ron .yes still have the lt . and the teardrop .and the roof tent . also two vw campers and a mazda bongo 4x4 . bit like steptoes yard here. that and m,bikes . could star on telly on thast hourder program. i liked the lt .but the mitzy performs better and as 7 seats . cant sell the lt it was with the trailer from new . 1987 . lynton never knew where or how long the trailer would last . best bit of kit i,ve ever had. how it sticks what i give it i never know. mind i do like your merc . you can leave it to me i think . bet you live to be a hundred.


----------

